# So whats the verdict on the 2010 Trek session 8/88 tube thickness? Has it increased?



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Well with 2010 coming soon and the prospect of me starting DH racing next year, im starting to look at a new FR/DH bike to replace my old work horse, my 07 stinky

Ive always dreamed of a session 88 but at the shockingly high australian price of $8500-$9999 it wasnt gonna happen, but the new 2010 session 8 looks set to be around or below the $5000 mark, and if the Aussie dollar keeps going the way it has been it may be even cheaper (woot, sitting at 92 cents so far, gotta love our resessionless economy :thumbsup Now im hoping to get this badboy, but im also hoping even more that the Tubeset of the bike is thicker than last. I generally keep bikes for around 3-4 years so i want it to be durable, and i anit a fan of having massive dings in my downtube

So whats the verdict, is the tubeset thickness of the 2010 sessions been beefed up?


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Mine doesn't have any dings in it? Couple of pits on the "TREK" stickers from rocks hitting it at speed but no damage from rocks as big as your fist (although I did cringe the first few times it happened). There have been a few pic of ones with some big dings posted on the forum but that hasn't been my experience.

AL is soft, I seriously doubt increasing the thickness 0.060" would stop some of the dings I have seen...the downtube is pretty wide. I wouldn't worry about it, haters seem to bring up the fragility of the frame whenever the bike is mentioned but I have seen worse damage to round tube bikes than what I have seen in the "Session 88 Damage" pics...and those were structural damages not cosmetic.

If your that worried about it get a frame protector and ziptie it to the frame with a rubber backer, my guess is you will remove it in the first year and not worry about it like everyone else that owns one.


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

Its a great bike for sure, but I cant imagine it doing 3-4 seasons to be honest.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

just put some 3m thick clear tape on down tube.....you can get it at www.go-ride.com

it won't stop everything but it will help with most


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Clear tape is good but is really the chances this bike will last 3-4 seasons are in my opinion small. Doubt trek had calculated the frame for such time. If you want that Long maybe look at a nicolai, the new banshee legend (they seem to be aiming at more durability than crazy lightweight and the cs is awesome), the dhr (the one at go ride) as ppl tend to keep them pretty long or some other reliable steeds. A lightweight frame and at the same time wanting long frame life doesn't really intersect so often.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

it has a three year warranty on it, and trek has been very very good with warranty in my experience. You should be covered if anything goes south.


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

I heard somewhere that Trek has made a down tube protector to solve the problem with the down tube denting.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

theclaxton here on mtbr makes full length carbon fiber dt protectors. I have one, $75 is worth the peace of mind and it looks good too.


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

I think I read a post by CC that it has...
CC?


----------



## JFilms (Feb 26, 2009)

I've got a 2010 Session 88 and I did dent the downtube. It is only cosmetic damage but I'll admit I was pretty bummed to see the dent. Since then I have put a temporary cardboard guard on while my buddy at a fab shop is making some carbon guards. He was talking about selling them in the near future too...

The trails around SLO are littered in loose rocks, more than I've seen anywhere else so I probably have a higher chance of denting mine than most other Session owners.

With all that being said don't let the thin tubing scare you away! I still love it to death and am super stoked to be riding a Session. I'm already noticing my riding style change for the better and am finding myself trying jumps and lines I never even thought about before. Highly recommended!


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

thats the word i get from my inside rep at trek. wish i had some specifics to share. tell ya what... ill give a call to the tech boys tomorrow and post what i find out.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

cactuscorn said:


> thats the word i get from my inside rep at trek. wish i had some specifics to share. tell ya what... ill give a call to the tech boys tomorrow and post what i find out.


Cheers mate, that'd be awesome if you could! :thumbsup:


----------



## Septentrion (Jan 21, 2006)

I had a Session and sold it for that reason, however I had a carbon plate... Not only the down tube is thin, swing arms as well. (very fragile). welds of chainstay are very fragile too.

Session is a fantastic bike to ride but to keep it 3 or 4 seasons you must be very clean and fluid rider, to weigh less than 200 lbs, to not use a pick up, to protect the swing arm in order to not hit the lift in stations when employees hang you bike.


----------



## Septentrion (Jan 21, 2006)

My carbon plate :


----------



## JFilms (Feb 26, 2009)

Septentrion said:


> My carbon plate :


Did you make that out of pre-made flat hard carbon fiber plate? If so how hard was it to bend it (with a heat gun I'm assuming)?


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

That's pathetic.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok fair enough, even if the frame wont last that long, the session is still on the top of my list, illl just ride it till it fails and go from there.

Main reason i ask is because our local tracks are VERY rocky, so a little extra insurance wont be a bad thing, either way the frame is still gonna get a 5mm vinyl tube protector as soon as i get it....


----------



## Septentrion (Jan 21, 2006)

JFilms said:


> Did you make that out of pre-made flat hard carbon fiber plate? If so how hard was it to bend it (with a heat gun I'm assuming)?


No it is several coats of carbon sheets, resin and epoxy model in cast. Only edges have been cut up.

I bought it from France where one guy manufactured it from carbon used for choppers blades.

One for remedy is also available, as well you can have one covering the full down tube.
It costs me 50 euros.


----------

